# 2 stroke generator



## Fishizzle (May 18, 2008)

I just got a 2 stroke 1200 watt generator from Eastern Tools and Equipment. Anybody ever try one? This is really gonna lighten the load. So much lighter and only bout 12 inches across each side. Supposed to be quiet too.Wanted to buy a small Honda, but this one was only 89 bucks brand new. I love buyin stuff on the internet. And at10 percent of the cost of a 2000 watt Honda, I can afford to splash a little salt water on it. I guess you could consider it "disposable". LOL


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Is it Blue on top and black sides? Just wondering. Does it happen to have a 3.5hp 2 stroke motor on it? I am wondering because the other day I rode over to Bay Co. fishing and stopped at a guy's so called garage sale because he had boating stuff out by the road on his property. I was just looking anyway. Point being was he had a generator such as the one you are describing and he said he bought it from the tool sale that came through our area last year for $199.00 and he had to have at least $150.00 for it. He tried his best to get it to crank and had no luck. I wasn't in the market, but it did catch my eye. It looked brand new and he was really proud of it. Hopefully yours isn't from the same company, and if yours is, maybe his was just a lemon and yours be okay! Looked really compact like you're decribing. Just thought I'd put it out there in case you wanted to call about your warranty and if you need to mail something in to them by a certain date to be covered.

But, I'd use it! I hope you have a great time with it and get plenty of fish while you're out!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

I bought a 1000W 2 cycle from E-Bay and have enjoyed it. I had limited space below deck and the one I found was a perfect fit. I can take it out without any problems. I have only 12 1/4" to play with, with my engine installed. Runs my water heater, refer, and can charge my batteries...A little louder then a Honda but what the heck. I hate pulling on things to get it started...I carry a can of starting fluid should it not crank on the second pull. I haven't had to do that but prepared if needed. Think trying to start one leaning over and a foot below you.:banghead


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I've got a buddy I'm getting a 1550 watt from and I can't wait until I get it so it can charge my batteries and give me a little better light for Floundering! I know, there more to fishing than Floundering! I think that's what has kept me asleep when its dark instead of hitting the water for the flatties. I love to fish for all kinds of other fish, and I have to say, I have it just about down to a science. At the present time, I don't have another boat to get me out of the pass safely, so right now, its all inshore fishing for a while! 

Tight Lines!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

I have seen a 2 stroke 1000w generator before but never actually used one. it was very light and compact and also CHEEP at around the same $80-90 range. with it being that cheep if you only got 1-3 years out of it it would be worth it! but if you only get 3 trips out of it then its a total waste of money IMHO. good luck with it!


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

They usually sell those 1k genny's over at big lots around this time of the yr for around the same price.. I've seen them in there before look like they would work...


----------



## Fishizzle (May 18, 2008)

Shiznik,

yes it is blue on top and black on the sides. I cranked it today and it started on the second pull. (keep in mind it has never had gas in it). So, I thought that was pretty good. It runs like a 4 stroke and with the lights hooked up, it is still pretty quiet. The best thing is, I never have to change oil. Just add gas and go. They are so proud of those Hondas I really couldnt resist 89 bucks. I foresee a lot of doormats falling victim to some cold steel behind the lights of this thing.


----------



## Fishizzle (May 18, 2008)

Here is what it looks like. Seems pretty solid


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

I've had mine for 3 years and keep it in the garage and have used it often...never a start up problem. One thing I do is when running and I want to stop it I turn off the fuel and let it run itself dry. I take it or should I say I took it on all my camping trips up until I bought a 5500w electric start generator. I probably have about 100 hours on it, the 1000w one. May yours keep running as well as mine and the doormats make it worthwhile, which I'm sure they will. :clap

Just saw the picture...same as mine but mine has a Red tank. One thing I had to do was to route the exhaust to the opposite end due to placement in the boat. It is mounted on the starboard/aft side...Had no choice.

ONE thing about those....the gas valve handle is made with some kind of CRAP (pot) metal. If it ever gets stuck don't use a pair of pliers and try to move the selector. It has two screws holding the selector in place...remove them and clean/lub the selector, and replace it. TRUST ME.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

that looks pretty good...nothing wrong with 89 bucks for it either!!! good luck...hope to see some good reports!!!


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Make sure you keep good fuel mixture. And even better fuel.Air filter very clean, you shouldnt have any problems with it. Keep your reciept handy if you do.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Fishizzle,

You got it man! That's what it looked like. I have a feeling just by talking with the guy, he didn't keep his small engines cranked every once in a while to keep them up. I don't doubt you got a great deal! I hope you get a "lot" of doormats with it too! That picture is right on the money of what I looked at that day.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

At 1200 watts, what is the continuous rating?



I bet it is 1200 watt max 1000 watt continuous.



At a 1000 watts continuous, that is 2 -500 watt light or 3- 300 watt lights. So keep that in mind.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

I bought one just like it about 5 years ago. It works fine, just remember it's capacity. It will operate a small drill motor, but won't handle my Porter Cable sawzall. It is handy for small jobs.

Tom


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

How long will it run on a tank of gas? How big is the tank?


----------



## Fishizzle (May 18, 2008)

runs about 5 hours on one gallon of premix gas and runs my lights pretty bright. it is a great little generator. Over a couple nights, I have stuck 20. Has paid for itself in my enjoyment already.


----------

